# High volume/low pressure Ball Cock?



## andyrud (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a customer that only has 17 pounds head pressure from a water tank. Her toilet fills very slowly because of this. Does anybody know of a ball cock that has a large waterway in it?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

How did you get 17 pounds head pressure? Are you saying, you have 7.31 psi in the cold water supply? Are you a plumber? :blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Me thinks someone is not who they say.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Go to your local farm supply store they have them to fill water trough .then adapt to fit water closet


----------



## andyrud (Mar 20, 2011)

ZeePlumber said:


> How did you get 17 pounds head pressure? Are you saying, you have 7.31 psi in the cold water supply? Are you a plumber? :blink:


Pardon me?

She has a 3000 gallon water tank about 34 feet above her house. The tank is filled by a well. There is about 17 pounds pressure i the house water system, about 1/2 pound per foot, or .433 pounds per foot.

Andy


----------



## andyrud (Mar 20, 2011)

ZeePlumber said:


> How did you get 17 pounds head pressure? Are you saying, you have 7.31 psi in the cold water supply? Are you a plumber? :blink:



I don't quite understand your question. Your 7.31 psi is wrong. If you use 17 you should get 17 times .433 that equals 7.36. Are you a plumber?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

3 options....for now....


1: move the tank further up the hill.....

2: move house farther down the hill....

3: tell her to be more patient.....


----------



## andyrud (Mar 20, 2011)

*Thanks for giving me a nice acceptance.*

I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.

Andy


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.
> 
> Andy


 Here you are at post #4 and not a peep out of the 'Introduction Police'.

I'd tell you how to make things right and be taken seriously, but I'm on probation myself.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.
> 
> Andy


 



Well that's the nicest thing they've heard in a long time...:laughing:


Just kidding. Andy, it's customary to post us an intro in the introduction section, then the natives won't be so hostile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. *You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.*
> 
> Andy


Why Thank You... :thumbup:

You missed one small detail on the way in...:laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

With that out of the way it all changes...:thumbup:

This isn't your everyday run of the mill forum...


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

andyrud said:


> I don't quite understand your question. Your 7.31 psi is wrong. If you use 17 you should get 17 times .433 that equals 7.36. Are you a plumber?


Okay, you are a plumber, but I didn't think you were.. at first, I apologize. But there is no need to go out to the thousands place for your conversion, I too am a UA hand,
and am sorry for assuming you didn't know the difference between gauge pressure and head pressure. Many DIY's come here, I didn't see a intro, so having said all that again I apologize. 

However gauge pressure and head pressure are not the same thing. I believe what you meant to say is that you have 34' feet of head pressure which is equal to 14.722 psi gauge pressure, or using your estimation of 1/2 psi = 17 psi gauge pressure in the CWS. :thumbup:


> I have a customer that only has 17 pounds head pressure from a water tank. Her toilet fills very slowly because of this. Does anybody know of a ball cock that has a large waterway in it?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Andy


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey ruddy. flattery and compliments will not get anywhere here. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How fast does it need to fill? 

Does she flush that often that it would matter if it took 5 minutes to fill?

I'd be more concerned about the other fixtures.....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not apologizing for a darn thing. Been doing plumbing for 40 years and gets head and gauge pressure confused?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Install a booster pump, forget the fill-valve.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Get a 3/4 " ballcock for farm supply store and adapt to with nipple ,coupling washer and nut to fit the water closet ,it is call country plumbing and feed it with 1"


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Install a booster pump, forget the fill-valve.


I agree with SlickRick fully, why treat a symptom and not solve the real issue, they may not like the price and that is a hard one, but if she has a 3,000 gallon tank, she has money.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ZeePlumber said:


> I agree with SlickRick fully, why treat a symptom and not solve the real issue, they may not like the price and that is a hard one, but if she has a 3,000 gallon tank, she has money.


And with that low pressure why is she worried about her toilet and not the shower, or does she forgo such luxuries


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.
> 
> Andy


My ole lady tells me the same thing daily.

Just post an intro and then we will be the coolest SOBs you've ever met on the net!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> My ole lady tells me the same thing daily.
> 
> Just post an intro and then we will be the coolest SOBs you've ever met on the net!


 
A thread like this is why I post the sticky. I do it as a courtesy, to head off these situations. I am not obligated to post the sticky. You folks feel free to ask for a intro, or copy the sticky.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> A thread like this is why I post the sticky. I do it as a courtesy, to head off these situations. I am not obligated to post the sticky. You folks feel free to ask for a intro, or copy the sticky.


Well said


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

When you use the constant of 0.433, you must also use the inverse, being 2.30'=1 p.s.i. Which will actually give you a slightly flawed product.

I was always brought up under the following values;

1' of head = 0.434 P.S.I
1 P.S.I. = 2.31' of head.

I know this may seem like splitting hairs to most of you but if you divide one constant to try to prove the other, you will end up with a closer answer this way.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.
> 
> Andy


 Carefull, Andy; some of the boys here will make you squeal like a pig.............banjos and all!


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I would try and sell the customer on a jet pump and pressure tank system. That way the whole house would have normal working pressure.:thumbup:


----------



## ZeePlumber (Mar 18, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> When you use the constant of 0.433, you must also use the inverse, being 2.30'=1 p.s.i. Which will actually give you a slightly flawed product.
> 
> I was always brought up under the following values;
> 
> ...


For sure, my statement was case specific, you want to carry it out for sizing because of friction loss on any big job, but that wasn't the case here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

andyrud said:


> I just joined this forum. I have been a plumber for over 40 years. Been a member of Local 38, was a general foreman and ran crews on high rises and hospitals, started my own business and it has been very successful. I am a member of numerous other forums that include solar electric, winemaking, astronomy, woodworking, to name a few. I have never been treated with such disrespect on a forum as this one. You guys are the most arrogant SOBs I have ever ran across on the internet.
> 
> Andy


Aw, quit trying to suck up.


----------

